# Sichere Kommunikation bei Server Client



## Jurij (31. Dez 2014)

Hallo,
Ich möchte eine Server-Client-Anwendung schreiben. Dabei soll sich der User per Client anmelden. Diese Daten werden übers Internet an den Server gesendet. Der Server prüft und sendet eine Bestätigung zurück, ob die Anmeldung erfolgreich war oder nicht. Dann soll der Client als angemeldet gelten. Diese Daten bis dahin werden natürlich verschlüsselt übermittelt. Wenn der User nun angemeldet ist, kann er auch z.B. Items kaufen oder Items einsetzen. Er kann auch irgendwelche Aktionen machen wie z.B. Befehle an seine Spielfigur geben. Für jede Aktion die er macht, wird der Username mitversendet. In wie weit muss ich nun die Daten verschlüssen? Muss ich nur beim kaufen verschlüsseln? Also wo es auch um Geld oder Benutzerdaten geht? Oder muss ich alles verschlüsseln, weil Hacker vielleicht über den Usernamen dann irgendwelche Informationen abgreifen könnten? Es wäre nett, wenn mir jemand auch Quellen senden könnte wo ich mich selbst über solche Sicherheitskonzepte informieren kann, am besten Internetseite die kostenlos sind.

Vielen Dank im vorraus
Jurij


----------



## senior.weber (31. Dez 2014)

Hallo,

Für die Kommunikation sollte es eigentlich ausreichen, alles immer über https zu senden (und ein echtes Zertifikat zu verwenden  ). Du selbst solltest nichts von Hand verschlüsseln müssen, dafür ist SSL ja da.
Auf deinem Server sieht die Sache anders aus, da darfst du natürlich auch keine Klartextpasswörter etc in die Datenbank schreiben.

tls - How safe is SSL? - Information Security Stack Exchange


----------



## Jurij (2. Jan 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Kann ich bestimmte Dinge auch ohne Verschlüsselung senden um die Performance zu erhöhen? Und sollte ich Benutzerdaten in der Datenbank wie E-Mail, Name usw. auch verschlüsseln? Oder reicht dort die Verschlüsselung des Passwortes aus?


----------



## senior.weber (3. Jan 2015)

Ausser Datei-Post fällt mir da nix ein. 

Klar, Benutzerdaten wie Email ("Wer benutzt deine App") kannst du natürlich auch verschlüsseln. Alles was "relevant" ist, wenn einer deine Datenbank komplett klaut


----------

